# C-Scope Screening



## PaulaW (Sep 15, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows if a Screening C-Scope turns into a polpectomy , when billing DX wise primary DX- from path report  OR do you use V76.51 as the primary DX


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 15, 2008)

List dx's 1) V76.51, 2) 211.3 but link to CPT dx 2 only.  (If your PM system allows this...otherwise, list 2,1).  Medicare does not like this however, they prefer only dx 2 be linked to the procedure...  But you should always indicate that the original reason for the scope was screening...the fact that a bx or polypectomy occured must be linked to the CPT first.  Hope that helps.  It's never easy...


----------

